# cc-alu rahmen?



## tobsen (10. August 2008)

hi leute, 
hat jemand nen tipp für nen hochwertigen und leichten Alu Rahmen in vorzugsweise schlichtem weiss?
der grand canyon oder votec wäre schön aber meiner meinung nach zu teuer für einen ht rahmen.
habe mir folgende rahmen mal rausgepickt. was meint ihr dazu

Quantec Superlight/Scandium
FATcycles Project XC
...

noch andere vorschläge ???
vielen dank für eure hilfe.

ps. ich weiss, gehört in die kaufberatung aber hier sind sicher 
mehr spezialisten für diesen bereich.


----------



## kona86 (10. August 2008)

Quantec Superlight bis jetzt total problemlos! 
Super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2008)

Quantec Superlight hatte ich auch mal - der ist für den Preis wirklich top.

Nox Eclipse wurde auch in weiss produziert (momentan anscheinend nicht mehr). Steht einer in der Bucht.
Der hat allerdings auffälligere Decals, ist aber auch gut. Ist imho was die Details angeht schöner.


----------



## cluso (10. August 2008)

Quantec macht nen guten Eindruck.

Design ist halt eher zurückhaltend und schlicht.

Technisch sicher top.


----------



## matsch (10. August 2008)

Gibt es nicht die Nox auch in weiß? Oder aber sehr günstig aber vom Gewicht ok: Curtis  jetzt Capic


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2008)

Unter 500â¬:
Nox Eclipse SLT (Schwarz eloxiert oder Nasslack Grau, Schwarz, Gelb oder Schwarz Pulverbeschichtet); No Saint Luzifer Scandium (nur in Schwarz eloxiert); GT Zaskar Team

Ãber 500â¬:
Rocky Mountain Vertex Team; Specialized S-Works M5 (wenn man noch einen bekommt ); Marin Team Issue Scandium; Yeti ARC


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (10. August 2008)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem MÜSING Lite Offroad gemacht! Sehr steif und in Gr. L 1780g.   Hatte im Frühjahr irgendson Testsieg in der Bike Bravo! Listenpreis 540,- in der Bucht für ca 250,- zu haben.
Siehe auch meine Bilder. Jetzt habe ich mir ein VOTEC bestellt.
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## tobsen (10. August 2008)

danke schonma für eure infos,
schon ma jemand Freiwild ausprobiert?
gibts in der bucht paar angebote vom Gemse+martaSL für 459,-
is nich sooo übel oder?


----------



## xc-mtb (10. August 2008)

Duratec Sonic, wenn es was ausgefallenes sein darf!
Überleg dir was du mit dem Rad machen willst und schau dann ob dir die Geometrie der vorgeschlagenen Räder auch gefällt!!!


CU

Matze


----------



## tobsen (10. August 2008)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Duratec Sonic, wenn es was ausgefallenes sein darf!
> Überleg dir was du mit dem Rad machen willst und schau dann ob dir die Geometrie der vorgeschlagenen Räder auch gefällt!!!
> 
> 
> ...



hi, will hauptsächlich die berge gut raufkommen, weil: runter kommt 
man immer irgendwie 
deshalb was schön leichtes. 
Hab nur von Trial Rahmen genaue Geometrie Ahnung. lässt sich aber nur bedingt in den CC bereich übertragen...


----------



## de_hippi (11. August 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem "No Saint Luzifer" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem "No Saint Luzifer" ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162028&highlight=luzifer


----------



## de_hippi (11. August 2008)

diesen Thread kannte ich, ich dachte nur, es gäbe noch weitere Infos/Erfahrungen


----------



## tobsen (11. August 2008)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem "No Saint Luzifer" ?



und wo bekommt man den???

edit sagt:
ah, gefunden. nosaint.de

die ham auch n 1kg carbon rahmen für 599,-  nich übel.. ob der was taugt...


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> die ham auch n 1kg carbon rahmen fÃ¼r 599,-  nich Ã¼bel.. ob der was taugt...



ist baugleich mit Ghost Lector und dem Fuji Carbonrahmen, siehe auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298300



de_hippi schrieb:


> diesen Thread kannte ich, ich dachte nur, es gÃ¤be noch weitere Infos/Erfahrungen



Ich fahre den Luzifer seit zwei Jahren und kenne auch diverse Leute die diesen Rahmen fahren (No Saint kommt aus Kassel, der Luzifer wird hier sehr hÃ¤ufig gefahren). Der Rahmen ist was Gewicht, Verarbeitung und Preis angeht absolut top. Mehr wie 90kg Gesamtgewicht wÃ¼rde ich diesem Rahmen nicht zumuten, genausowenig wie Gabeln mit mehr als 450mm EinbauhÃ¶he. Der Rahmen ist ausreichend steif, ab RH 20" aber relativ weich im Lenkkopfbereich, was z.B. mit einer "alten" SID auch deutlich spÃ¼rbar ist. 
Wenn man fÃ¼r wenig Geld einen leichten Rahmen sucht ist man mit dem Luzifer gut beraten, ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde aber heute die 200â¬ drauflegen und und den No Saint Carbonrahmen kaufen (s.o.).


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (11. August 2008)

Zum Luzifer Rahmen:
Den hatte ich genau 1 Woche!  Rahmenhöhe 20 Zoll, mein Gewicht 83kg
Absolut butterweiches Teil!!!!   Absolutes no go!!!!
Freihändig fahren ging garnicht, da fing sofort der Lenker an zu flattern! Beim normalem Treten (Hintern auf dem Sattel) konnte man sehen und fühlen wie sich das Lenkerende auf und ab bewegte, (minimal  - aber sichtbar)!!! Und im Wiegetritt an Steigungen
Ich habe das Teil wieder zurückgeschickt und mein Geld zurückbekommen. Die waren dort sehr kulant!  Vielleicht war mein Rahmen ein Ausreisser, kann ich aber kaum glauben. Beim Anziehen der Umwerferschelle am Sitzrohr mit genau 4Nm hat sich das Rohr minimal verformt!   Leicht war er dagegen schon, aber ich glaube mittlerweile, das dieses Grammgefeilsche  gar nicht mehr so wichtig ist. 
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Zum Luzifer Rahmen:
> Den hatte ich genau 1 Woche!  Rahmenhöhe 20 Zoll, mein Gewicht 83kg
> Absolut butterweiches Teil!!!!   Absolutes no go!!!!
> Freihändig fahren ging garnicht, da fing sofort der Lenker an zu flattern! Beim normalem Treten (Hintern auf dem Sattel) konnte man sehen und fühlen wie sich das Lenkerende auf und ab bewegte, (minimal  - aber sichtbar)!!! Und im Wiegetritt an Steigungen
> ...



Was hattest Du denn erwartet? Ein Scandium Rahmen sub 1400g und das bei deinem Gewicht? 
Wenn man in dieser Gewichtklasse einen leichten und steifen Rahmen fahren will führt kein Weg an Carbon vorbei.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (11. August 2008)

hm... tja, carbon will ich nicht. 
so schön das material auch ist.
sollte es nach dem ersten sturz noch heil sein, fährt man 
ab dem zeitpunkt nur noch mit mulmigem gefühl durch die gegend.

denke, es wird ein Quantec superlight....
für meine 1,90 dürfe das 19" aber zu klein sein?


----------



## FeierFox (11. August 2008)

Schau dir mal den Orbea Lanza Rahmen an. Kostet 399,-, wird in Spanien gebruzzelt und hat im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Taiwan Rahmen ne vernünftige Geometrie !


----------



## tobsen (11. August 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Orbea Lanza Rahmen an. Kostet 399,-, wird in Spanien gebruzzelt und hat im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Taiwan Rahmen ne vernünftige Geometrie !



hm, joa schönes ding auch.
aber was passt denn an der geo vom superlight nicht ?


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. August 2008)

kannst auch in frankreich mal nach einem commencal flame oder supernormal suchen, oder einem vip nuts 5 von 2007 oder von 2008. vorletzter könnte aufgebaut so aussehen:







hab meinen vip nuts 3 von einem französischen shop für rel. wenig geld bekommen (waren auch so um die 350 euro anstelle von knapp 700). hier mal n kleines detail eines vip nuts rahmen: der hinterbau des vip nuts 5 von hinten.

die commencal rahmen sind sicher nicht superleicht, meiner hat etwa 1800g. aber sie haben ein gewisses flair und sind was besonderes. die meisten der bisher genannten rahmen sind zwar (teilweise) um einiges leichter, aber dafür fehlt mir irgendwie das gewisse etwas.


----------



## FeierFox (11. August 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> hm, joa schönes ding auch.
> aber was passt denn an der geo vom superlight nicht ?


So "einfache" Rahmen leiden halt in vielen Fällen unter zu kurzen Oberrohren (u.U.kombiniert mit langen Steuerrohren). Sicher auch ne Geschmacksfrage, aber hier gehts ja um XC Racing. 

Gebe dir aber Recht, beim Superlight passt das noch einigermaßen.

Der Commencal Rahmen ist klasse


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

Commencal vip nuts finde ich super , ist halt schwerer hat aber wie mein Zaskar etwas besonderes; den 2007er gibts hier für 399 inkl. Steuersatz: http://jehlebikes.de/commencal-vip-nuts-5-2007.html


----------



## tobsen (11. August 2008)

bei jehlebikes nur noch in gr. S 
kann ich mit meinen 1.90 als tretroller verwenden  

bin immernoch beim quantec sl   
da passt bisher einfach preis/leistung/optik am besten.

kann jemand nochma was zur geo sagen. will hauptsächlich 
tagestouren mit vielen höhenmetern machen aber sollte 
gelegentlich auch gut über die alpen gehen.

danke


----------



## gaggo (11. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Was hattest Du denn erwartet? Ein Scandium Rahmen sub 1400g und das bei deinem Gewicht?
> Wenn man in dieser Gewichtklasse einen leichten und steifen Rahmen fahren will führt kein Weg an Carbon vorbei.............



Blödsinn

Tundra ist Alu-light und hält meine 95 Kilo plus Extras und backpack jetzt schon fünfzehntausend Kilometer auf schweren Alpenüberquerungen anstandslos aus.

Ist allerdings noch der mit dem Vierkant-Hinterbau, der schöne.


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> 
> Tundra ist Alu-light und hält meine 95 Kilo plus Extras und backpack jetzt schon fünfzehntausend Kilometer auf schweren Alpenüberquerungen anstandslos aus.
> 
> Ist allerdings noch der mit dem Vierkant-Hinterbau, der schöne.



Ich sprach vom No Saint Luzifer, der hat eine Gewichtsbeschränkung auf 90kg.


----------



## gaggo (11. August 2008)

.....wegen Carbon Daniel- wegen Carbon! 

Ich hatte da übrigens öfter so kleine Löcher in den Rohren von die spitzen Felsen nach Stürzen. 

Scheisszeugs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (11. August 2008)

...vielleicht doch noch jemand was zur geo...


----------



## flix f (12. August 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> 
> Tundra ist Alu-light und hält meine 95 Kilo plus Extras und backpack jetzt schon fünfzehntausend Kilometer auf schweren Alpenüberquerungen anstandslos aus.
> 
> Ist allerdings noch der mit dem Vierkant-Hinterbau, der schöne.





wenn das Tundra in der benötigten Rahmengröße XL/21zoll (bei 1,9m des Threaderstellers) unter 1400g hat fress ich nen Besen


----------



## gaggo (12. August 2008)

hamm, hamm..... 50 Gramm zu viel


----------



## tobsen (12. August 2008)

ok, bin immernoch beim supelight 

da werd ich aber mit 1,90 grösse und 92 schrittlänge
nicht um den 21" rahmen kommen oder?

19" wär mir lieber (aus optik gründen


----------



## Rabatz99 (12. August 2008)

Hallo toben,
fahre den 19zoll quantec superlight als eloxierte Version (aufpreis 50Euro)jetzt die dritte saison. Empfehlung: Ja. 
Gewicht aufgrund der sehr kratzfesten eloxierten fläche: 1470gr.
Bei elox rahmen sind die Logos gelasert. die Farbe ist eher matt schwarz, ein SyntaceVorbau passt perfekt zu ihm.


Geo:
Hat mich anfangs auch grübeln lassen, dann in Natura: das oberrohr ist abfallend, damit genügend Länge nach vorn. Mir passt er perfekt bei 1,80m und 86cm schritthöhe.
Ist wendig und steif bis zum abwinken. Uphill liebt das bike.Das Unterrohr sehr fett mit platz für zwei flaschenhaltern. Für meine sidgabel auch geeignet, steuerkopf mit semiintegriertem Lagern, auch aufgrund des voluminös gehaltenen steuerrohres sehr steif.
Schweißnähte nahezu perfekt. 
Kaufentscheidend war aber neben gewicht der wunsch meine V-brakes weiter zu nutzen; dieser rahmen hat sie noch, im gegensatz zu vielen anderen.

Der Nachteil: das ist eine alubüchse, klar.
Fährt sich hart und ist raceartig ausgelegt. 
Imagegewinn ist gegenüber bekannten Namen nicht vorhanden, aber in der regel hat man auch bei einem marathon einen seltenen namen unterm hintern.
Weiterer nachteil ist die reifenbreite, maximal zulässig sind 2,3". Für racing ralle also perfekt...
Fazit:
Wer´s image nicht benötigt erhält einen toprahmen für uphill und schnelle touren. das gesparte geld dann in leichte teile anlegen und bei selbstaufbau geht´s richtung 9000gramm
Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
rabatz


----------



## tobsen (12. August 2008)

Rabatz99 schrieb:


> Hallo toben,
> fahre den 19zoll quantec superlight ....



hi, vielen dank für die infos.
dass es kein markenrahmen ist, ist für mich sogar eines 
der oberen kaufkriterien. werde den rahmen wenn möglich komplett in weiss ohne irgendwelche schriftzüge ordern und fahren.

bleibt nur noch die frage ob 19" oder 21".
dein 19er sieht schon relativ gross aus. 
sattelstütze paar cm weiter raus und er sollte auch mit meinen 92cm schrittlänge passen (?)


----------



## de_hippi (13. August 2008)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Rahmen?
http://bikepro.de/noxcycles/shop/pr....html&XTCsid=710abb96bbece34bdf806926dee4d1d7


----------



## Slow (13. August 2008)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Rahmen?
> http://bikepro.de/noxcycles/shop/pr....html&XTCsid=710abb96bbece34bdf806926dee4d1d7



+sehr schön geformter Rahmen (siehe auch im Fotoalbum) 
+relativ günstig
+sehr leicht! Meiner hat in 19" auch seine angegebenen 1380 Gramm
+guter Support von Nox

-angeblich ist er eher weich und verwindet sich schnell, wobei ich das mit meinen 70kg beim Fahren noch nicht gemerkt habe, außerdem habe ich keinen richtigen Vergleich zu anderen leichten Alurahmen. Mein 2kg Focus war schon beim Wiegetritt etwas steifer... 
-der Lack ist nicht so super. Sieht neu zwar klasse aus, aber verkratzt sehr schnell und ist sehr empfindlich gegenüber Steinschlag. Aber da ist schwarz glänzend auch etwas anfällig.

Bei E-bay gibts die Nox oft noch günstiger...

Bei Fragen, einfach fragen...


----------



## ichkriegediekri (13. August 2008)

Moinsen
Ich habe momentan immernoch nen Stumpjumper M2 Rahmen aus dem Jahre 1998 ;-) und bin auch am überlegen mir einen neuen Rahmen zu holen (v.a. wegen der Scheibenbremsaunahme).
Kann jemand von Euch vielleicht feedback geben wie Steif aktuelle Rahmen  so im Vergleich zu einem alten Rahmen wie meiner sind - nur so damit ich mir mal nen Bild machen kann.
Für mich in Frage kämen halt das Nox Eclipse, S-Works rahmen oder ein Liteville 101
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (13. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht, was das mit dem steif immer soll. bin schon einige rahmen gefahren (alu / stahl) und hab da noch nie groß ein unterschied gemerkt. wer kann das denn bitte mit seinem körper messen? und wer kann sagen, ob sich bei ihm nicht vielmehr die gabel bzw. laufräder verwinden?  bin da etwas skeptisch


----------



## ichkriegediekri (13. August 2008)

Da hast Du im grunde schon vollkommen recht, subjektive Beuterilung ist da schon sehr mangekhaft.
Wenn man aber beim treten schon sieht wie sich die Kurbel verbiegt und as eine baugleiche an nem anderen Rahmen nicht macht, kann man schon aussagen dass der eine Rahmen im tretlagerbereich steifer ist als der andere - und darum gehts mir im grunde ja nur


----------



## FeierFox (13. August 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was das mit dem steif immer soll. bin schon einige rahmen gefahren (alu / stahl) und hab da noch nie groß ein unterschied gemerkt. wer kann das denn bitte mit seinem körper messen? und wer kann sagen, ob sich bei ihm nicht vielmehr die gabel bzw. laufräder verwinden?  bin da etwas skeptisch


Man kann Unterschiede merken! Natürlich nicht aufs Nm genau, aber grade die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit ist von Rahmen zu Rahmen verschieden und das teilw. im spür- bzw. sogar sichtbaren eek Bereich. Tretlager merkt man auch wenns bei harten Antreten wegflext. Du musst nur mal nen ausgesprochen weichen Ramen finden und den im direkten Vergleich mit nem steifen Rahmen fahren, dann weißt du was gemeint ist


----------



## trek 6500 (13. August 2008)

..transalp24 superlight rahmen in weiss pulvern lassen 249 .- (pulvern in wunschfarbe kostet nix extra) . schön , steig und leicht - untr 1600 .g greezn, trek6500


----------



## ichkriegediekri (14. August 2008)

Das X-lite von Müsing gibts hier für 399-, ist in schwarz eloxiert, auch recht hübsch und schlicht gehalten.
Die Geometrie entspreicht exact der des Cube Reaction, nur der Hinterbau am Ausfallende scheint anders geformt zu sein.
Qualitätiv habe ich über Müsing bisher nichts schlechtes gefunden..


----------



## daddy yo yo (14. August 2008)

poison e605. kostet 299.-, kannst zwischen matt und glänzend wählen, farbe wählbar, farbe der decals wählbar, auch ein namensschriftzug als custom-variante unter klarlack ist wählbar. mehr infos hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabatz99 (15. August 2008)

Na ja,steifigkeiten im lenkkopf und steuerbereich sind schon wichtig.
Insbesondere wenn eine weiche gabel oder ein günstiges tretlager verbaut wird. Ich würde da schon drauf achten, bzw. probefahren.
Grade bergauf kann ein flexender rahmen nerven, besonders im wiegetritt. bei schneller abfahrt kann dann unruhe ins fahrwerk kommen, der rahmen "schwimmt" auf. War in den neunzigern bei ganz vielen rahmen. Auch der Hinterbau kann da flexen.
Steife Rahmen empfehlen sich insbesondere bei schwergewichten ab so etwa 80kg... ohne jemandem nahezu treten... 
Hängt natürlich vieles vom einsatzgebiet und den verwendeten komponenten ab. Von daher finde ich es nich schlecht, daß hier einige ihre erfahrungen mit weichen/steifen rahmen posten. 
Ebenso wichtig finde ich lackqualitäten. Nicht nur bei den billigen rahmen ist man da schnell entäuscht, wie z.B. der nox- rahmen, wenn nach einer saison die ersten bläschen da sind. das hat mich zumindest immer genervt, daher find ich eloxierte rahmen überdenkenswert... Gewichtseinsparung inbegriffen
Rabatz


----------



## Gottsfeld (15. August 2008)

Wie wärs damit
Der Rahmen kostet glaub ich 800


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. August 2008)

idworx:











keine ahnung, ob's auch den rahmen allein zu kaufen gibt. vermute ja. kannsta ja mal anfragen.

gibt's neuerdings auch für scheibenbremsen:


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (18. August 2008)

Frage an die Quantec Superlight Racer:

welchen Radstand hatten das Bike in 19´?

und allgemein:

wieviel Gewichtunterschied gibts zwischen Pulverbeschichtet und eloxiert? (so ca. in %)


----------



## Silberrücken (20. August 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> wenn das Tundra in der benötigten Rahmengröße XL/21zoll (bei 1,9m des Threaderstellers) unter 1400g hat fress ich nen Besen



so viel mehr wiegt es ja nun auch nicht- und die hardtails halten!


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2008)

bergwerk mercury sl 1390 g


----------



## ichkriegediekri (25. August 2008)

Moin!
Also ich habe seit ein paar Tagen den Rahmen vom Kona Kula Supreme, der Rahmen ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und ausgesprochen leicht.
Gewogen habe ich ih mit 1410g inkl. Sattelklemme und Schaltauge.
Die Rohre scheinen ausgesprochen dünn in der Mitte, laut Kona Forum ist der Rahmen stabil genug und es gibt keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.
greert


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. September 2008)

ich kann's auch nicht lassen:


----------



## Lateralus (2. September 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ich kann's auch nicht lassen:



Kleb doch die grünen Decals auf Deine Sid. Sieht sicherlich besser aus. Der Rahmen gefällt


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kleb doch die grünen Decals auf Deine Sid. Sieht sicherlich besser aus. Der Rahmen gefällt


ist nicht meins. hab es nur irgendwo in den weiten des www gefunden. hab allerdings selber auch ein commencal vip nuts (s. meine bildergalerie), wenn auch etwas dezenter in der farbgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## eddy 1 (13. Oktober 2008)

ja die geometrie bei den meisten is zu kurz

suche selber noch einen 19 zoll mit min 600 oberrohr

wem es gefällt bei cnc hamburg:felt RCX ONE mit carbon sitzstreben 399.-

der hat 625mm bei 19 zoll

kennt jemand eine alternative min 600

will keine 53cm Rahmenhöhe


----------



## a-communication (19. Oktober 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ja die geometrie bei den meisten is zu kurz
> 
> suche selber noch einen 19 zoll mit min 600 oberrohr
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an wieviel du investieren willst...

Würde dir den Liteville 101 Rahmen empfehlen hat 610mm Oberrohrlänge in Größe L, is verdammt steif, leider nicht ganz so billig wie Quantec etc. dafür wird Dich der Rahmen mit sicherheit überleben


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Oktober 2008)

a-communication schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviel du investieren willst...
> 
> Würde dir den Liteville 101 Rahmen empfehlen hat 610mm Oberrohrlänge in Größe L, is verdammt steif, leider nicht ganz so billig wie Quantec etc. dafür wird Dich der Rahmen mit sicherheit überleben



nee nee die kochen auch nur mit Wasser (nix hält ewig)

ist mir auch zu Endurolastig (Steckachse Federweg)


----------



## a-communication (20. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist der denn bitteschön endurolastig? Den Rahmen kann man von 100mm bis 140 mm mit 100mm Gabel is das ein richtig gutes Race Hardtail...

Die Steckachse ist auch an leichten Hardtails super und vor allem nicht schwerer...werd auf keinen Fall mehr Schnellspanner hinten fahren

Hab zumindest bei keinem Liteville bis jetzt nen Riss im Rahmen gesehn und die Jungs im LV Forum nehmen die Kisten echt hart ran...wenn ich mich da z.B. mal im Canyon oder Fusion Forum umsehe...


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Oktober 2008)

beRgAMONt 182 schrieb:


> Frage an die Quantec Superlight Racer:
> 
> welchen Radstand hatten das Bike in 19´?
> 
> ...



Kann später mal nachmessen, hat für mich aber eine sehr gute Balance zwischen wendig und laufruhig und der Rahmen ist für den Preis super verarbeitet. 
Bei den gepulverten Rahmen musst du je nach Größe mit 150-180g Mehrgewicht rechnen. Ist jedenfalls die Aussage meines Händlers, der hatte die mal zum Vergleich gewogen.


----------



## maxracingshox (6. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine frage an alle, und zwar ob mir jemand sagen kann was der Diamond Rattler Comp vollgefedert Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2006 wiegt, oder wenigstens das gewicht eines änlichen rahmens... Danke schon mal vorab, ich hab nämlich das ganze internet durchsucht aber ehrlich gesagt nichts gefunden.
Mfg Max
P.S. Rahmenhöhe 52 (falls möglich)


----------



## maxracingshox (7. November 2008)

sorry ich meinte natürlich Diamondback


----------

